# A Nice small frog.



## guzzo (Dec 18, 2010)

The wet season is starting to kick in.....with the rain the frog commeth!!!View attachment 177464
View attachment 177465


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2010)

wow, gorgeous looking frog there, what species would that be?


----------



## guzzo (Dec 18, 2010)

I think it is a Northern Dwarf Tree Frog....for their size they have a loud noise


----------



## nico77 (Dec 18, 2010)

cool looking frog , heres a couple that came in the other night after a bit of rain




cheers nico


----------



## guzzo (Dec 18, 2010)

The rain has brought em out for sure.....I am going out for a walk in the back yard right now to see what comes up.


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 2 of them out on the back gate and one on the steps


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Just Saw This Thread And went out side to have a look found 3 toads their gone, and a beautiful greentree


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 19, 2010)

Sucks living in SA suburbs, never get to see much like this. But then I have a few in my room. not as awesome i guess.


----------



## guzzo (Dec 19, 2010)

Great pics guys


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 19, 2010)

do you get toads in SA?


Dannyboi said:


> Sucks living in SA suburbs, never get to see much like this. But then I have a few in my room. not as awesome i guess.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah but they are rare there was *ONE* spotted in west lakes that made the papers or something.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 19, 2010)

I myself have not yet seen one in real life despite being born in QLD


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 19, 2010)

haha well their is one upside to SA


Dannyboi said:


> Yeah but they are rare there was *ONE* spotted in west lakes that made the papers or something.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you kidding there is no cane toad golf!!! The only upside is the permit laws about frogs XD there are none


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 19, 2010)

Well done btw all hope is not lost there is a chance that we will say goodbye to all those warty bastards Cane toad holy grail | Townsville Bulletin News


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 19, 2010)

anyway back on topic this is a pic of a frog some mates found on camp this year not as cool as the brown trees from the year before but still


----------



## babba007 (Dec 19, 2010)

After a year of setting up a pond, we finally have a frog. I haven't seen it yet, but it makes a "pop" sound. Stripey marsh frog, you think?


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Dec 19, 2010)

Reptile-Man said:


> deleted



Congratulations - you're such a hero


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey its like playing baseball with an axe and some carp you just caught its great fun to rid this country of the pests that are ruining it.


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 20, 2010)

Any ideas? Apologies on the lack of detail and angle of photo, he was too quick hopping into the rain in the dark and couldn't find him again.


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 20, 2010)

My guess is a barred frog.


----------

